# CycleOps Pro 300PT or Star Trac NXT



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

Of these two indoor spin bikes which is better? They both seem to be really well constructed and durable....and yes expensive.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Neither. Get rollers. They'll give you all the workout you'll want, and actually improve your cycling skills at the same time. You'll HAVE to develop a smooth stroke, good balance, and ride a straight line.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

While rollers may be a better workout, they simply aren't an option for me. I can't risk falling in my house and breaking things.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Falling down*



Resist said:


> While rollers may be a better workout, they simply aren't an option for me. I can't risk falling in my house and breaking things.


Ride in a doorway until you develop your balance. You shouldn't have "things" close to your rollers anyway. Rollers are definitely the best option for the vast majority of riders. You can get a decent set for around $100, and you wll be a much better rider come spring than if you got a spin bike.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

In all honesty I just am not interested in using rollers. I prefer not to have to worry about falling. I like that I could just stop and sit without worrying about my balance.

Thanks, but right now I just want to know about these two spin bikes. They are going to be used for keeping me in better shape and not for making me a better rider.


----------



## JRINdy (Dec 13, 2008)

I just bought my first trainer, a Travel Trac Century from performance for about $100. I test rode the Cyclops Pro, and Kurt Kinetic and admit they were better, but couldn't see paying that much for what seemed liked (to me) minimal benefit.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

Of course you can get the same benefit from less expensive products. But what I have found over my life is that you can never go wrong with quality items. They are built to last and in the long run are less expensive. If I have the funds I am more than willing to spend it on quality. Now that doesn't mean I am going to pay the tagged price, I will shop around.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

Resist..... I did an extensive search on this forum about trainers. My consensus of reading peoples responses to "what's better" for a trainer is 1. Liquid and 2. Cycleops or Kurt. There was some discussion that the Kurt kept consistent resistance due to better cooling properties of the liquid. Might be a valid point. 

Most (threads) discussions drifted to rollers. Mr. Versitale is funny! I think his point is like most have about rollers. They are geared towards improving form. Form improves speed and blah blah blah. I'm not ever gonna race and I just want something that is gonna give me a workout. Albeit, a boring one, then a trainer was the way to go from what I read.

I'm new to this, looking on Craig's list for one, and take it for what its worth.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

Dklein, Are we talking about the same type of trainer? I am not talking about one where I use my own bike attached to it.

I am talking about these.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

Good god NO...we are not talking about the same thing...

But I have to ask why that instead of your bike and the $150 thing you attach to it (for lack of better words)? Your talking about money! And I think lots of it. I guess I got clueless when the roller thing was brought up.

My noob thought is that I'd rather be on my own bike on a indoor trainer.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

I am willing to spend the money for a quality spin bike that will last decades. I have always liked stationary bikes and now want to get into a spin bike. After seeing the CycleOps up close, it feels very solid. Sure I could use my own bike and attach a training unit to it, putting wear and tear on my bike and get gear lube on my carpet but I would rather not. 

I like indoor training equipment and used to own a Lifecycle 15 years ago. It cost around $1500 back then but was worth it to me as I wasn't into outdoor cycling back then. I liked being able to use it anytime day or night, rain or shine, whatever my work schedule was. I don't get bored doing indoor training either. 

These new top of the line spin bikes are very solid and built to last.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

That's cool... you want space age stationary bikes? The pics you posted show that. The cycleops looks fast standing still. The spinner just doesn't do it for me but hey, it's just a pic. And there's that front wheel drive vs. rear. I'm diggin rear wheel drive. Just my 2.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

I am wondering if having the wheel weight in the rear makes any real difference other than for looks? But yes a product should be pleasing to the eye, as well as functional. Granted it seems more like a road bike then the NXT does but probably because is has a bar across the top. While the NXT looks more like a stationary bike. Most fitness gyms use the NXT for spin classes. I know both are hard core and have solid construction.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

I really don't have any idea about either bikes. Just hope you buy the one works for you.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

Dklein said:


> I really don't have any idea about either bikes.


Then why did you post on my thread?


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

lemond revmaster ftw


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

danahs said:


> lemond revmaster ftw


Huh? I am asking about two specific spin bikes, not what other bikes everyone likes.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

Resist said:


> Then why did you post on my thread?


Being that this is a Road Bike Forum, I thought this thread had something to do with them. I was clearly mistaken.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

Dklein said:


> Being that this is a Road Bike Forum, I thought this thread had something to do with them.


What, you didn't read the title of my thread?


----------

